# Lil Shredder Bikes



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

surprised this company hasn't been mentioned in this forum yet.
Home Page

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lil-Shredder-Bikes/209489229142578?sk=wall
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jonnybmac (Mar 14, 2012)

thats a pretty sick little bike! coolest kid of the block


----------



## RolledMeat (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## mmmosh (Jan 17, 2012)

That's cool! What age kid do you think a bike like this would be appropriate for?


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ver cool! Looks like a new company. Glad to see someone finally fill the niche.


----------



## Jonnybmac (Mar 14, 2012)

mmmosh said:


> That's cool! What age kid do you think a bike like this would be appropriate for?


quote from facebook



> 3" travel frame, 2 sets of dropouts 1 for 16" wheels and 1 for 20" wheels, 135mm spaciing, 1 1/8" headset, ISCG mount, 1" seatpost, use a White Brothers RC80 for 3" of matched travel. 15.5" top tube length Made in the USA


----------



## ThornPatch (Jan 21, 2004)

Demo9 is a regular poster in this forum, and I believe he's the both the brain and muscle behind Lil Shredder Bikes. Very cool stuff, and although it will cost more than the typical kid's bike, it definitely fills a niche. I'm working on building up a 20" rigid 1X9 and have spent about 2 months gathering info and parts on how to do it right. If it wasn't for guys like Demo9, M-Dub and others who post on this site, it would have never got off the ground. If the old adage "time is money" holds true then being able to order a high quality kid's bike without having to spend countless hours searching for the right parts is well worth it in my opinion!


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

ThornPatch said:


> Demo9 is a regular poster in this forum...


that's what I was thinking too but I couldn't find any mention of this new company and was surprised that nothing had been posted yet.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lil Shredder is my company. I was a little unsure if I could promote my own business, so I didn't. 

Thanks for posting it


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Demo9 said:


> Lil Shredder is my company. I was a little unsure if I could promote my own business, so I didn't.
> 
> Thanks for posting it


Don't hold back, I think that all is "required" here on MTBR is to put it in your signature so the association is obvious. You've got a good thing going, start sharing! In fact I believe this will be a popular topic and this thread will live a long life at the top of the list.


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

ThornPatch said:


> Demo9 is a regular poster in this forum, and I believe he's the both the brain and muscle behind Lil Shredder Bikes. Very cool stuff, and although it will cost more than the typical kid's bike, it definitely fills a niche. I'm working on building up a 20" rigid 1X9 and have spent about 2 months gathering info and parts on how to do it right. If it wasn't for guys like Demo9, M-Dub and others who post on this site, it would have never got off the ground. If the old adage "time is money" holds true then being able to order a high quality kid's bike without having to spend countless hours searching for the right parts is well worth it in my opinion!


Awesome ThornPatch! If I have inspired anyone to get out and shred with their kids.....Im one happy dude. I never want to come across as "look at my cool shat" kind of guy. But rather hope to spread any knowledge and inspire others to get out and enjoy life, bikes and family. Thanks again! Now lets build ya a pump track! :thumbsup:


----------



## Curtarama (Jan 24, 2010)

So what does the 16" wheeled hardtail run from Lil Shredder? I have three year old that says he needs one soon.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Curtarama said:


> So what does the 16" wheeled hardtail run from Lil Shredder? I have three year old that says he needs one soon.


Not cheap unfortunately. It's been a while since I asked, but I think it was $1300-$1700.


----------



## Curtarama (Jan 24, 2010)

I was guessing around $1200-1400 complete with White Brothers fork, but I want to know frame only price. This way I can build it as I can aford. My little guy is still a little ways from riding it. I used the contact page on the Lil Shredder page, but have not heard back yet.


----------

